# Frozen Fish



## chadw07 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been giving my red bellies fish that I bought frozen in the store. Does anybody know if I can thaw and refreeze this fish (smelt). I would like to thaw it to prepare it all at once and then freeze it again.
thanks guys


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

i normal-ly would buy a few types of sea food at once at the local wet market and pre pare them for my piranha.

Main dish are market prawn , lace fish , clam , sotong & crab which all would be cut to small - medium size and mix together.

then i would divide them into different smaller portion in small plastic bag and freeze them.

when it time to feed i just thaw the required









i hope it helps

cheers


----------



## noob (Aug 17, 2005)

why not buy some cheap shitty fresh fish on sale? chop it up, freeze it then remove chunks out of a bag when there frozen to feed your fish,

or i suppose if its cheaper you could buy frozen, defrost it once cut it up place it into a bag and refreeze it,

to feed them take a cup grab some water out of your aquarium toss the amount of cut up frozen chunks you need into the cup, toss the bag of cut up frozen fish back in the freezer, let the cup sit until frozen chunks of fish are defrosted, then dump it into the tank, should be fine like that.

if you buy the food/fish frozen, i would only defrost it once to cut it in chunks then toss it back it, and i would cut it into chunks when it was defrosted enough to cut, not defrosted 100%,

it should be fine to defrost atleast once, after that tho stuff starts getting funky if you defrost and freeze and defrost and free again


----------

